# New Milford Photo, Beware when purchasing from them



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, normally I never complain about any company since most stands behind their product, however, this is not the case with New Milford Photo.

I purchased a 100 pack of JetPro Soft Stretch transfer paper from them. When I opened the package to use it, first it does not have the blue grid, and then I am looking at it and trying to figure out which side to print on since there are no markings. 

I figure that out and print a graphic to go on a Tee, since there is no grid to line up with; I flip it over and attempt to find the centers. 

Then I run into the problem that I complained about, the paper is cut so uneven on all sides that it was next to impossible to get the centers correct.

I emailed John, no answer. I emailed him again and again, no answer. I called and the mailbox was full, I finally got a hold of him and explained the problem, he said that he would replace the paper that was almost 2 months ago.

To this day I still don’t have the replacement paper and he does not bother to answer emails anymore, so I give up.

I don’t care how you guys use this info, however, I felt it was needed to post this just in case you are buying or going to buy from them.

Ted


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Not all JPSS has blue grids on the back. It depends on who is marking it.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

As Kelly said, not all JPSS has the blue grid.
I got mine from tshirtsupplies and it has a single black line in the center. And it IS JPSS.
I never bought anything from them myself, but it seems to me the have a good reputation here on the forum.


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

I am not complaining about the fact that it does not have the Blue Grid, what I was complaining about was the cut of the paper.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

New Milford Photo doesn't have anything to do with the cut. That all goes back to the manufacturer.

I never liked my JPSS that has blue grids bc the grids run a little off. When I use my template to line up the transfer, I have to try really hard to ignore the blue lines bc they slant downward, haha, so they really mess with my eyes.

My latest batch is white backed, thank goodness. I usually trim the excess polymer to just outline the image by about an 1/8th of an inch. If you trim the paper, I'd imagine it wouldn't really matter if the very edges of the paper aren't square.

Do you always transfer the whole entire sheet without any trimming? Do you have alot of excess window around the edges?


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

I just posted the problems that I had with the paper and since the cut was so bad, it would not go through the printer correctly, then I would say there is a problem and yes the company that sold you the paper is responsible for it, I did not buy it from the manufacture. 

I will never buy anything from them again period. You can do whatever you want


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

The jetpro comes with a grid on the back and without..they are exactly the same paper and it dependss on when and where it was convertered


Gift soltuion...Please check your email. I think i have been pretty responsive. Not only have i re-sent the paper...but i have offered to refund the original order. I typically do this to make sure people don't lose money because of me. Not be a jerk, but, getting sick of getting beat up on the boards..my track record speaks for itself. Unfortunately, boards like these never reflect the countless times i have done people right. I always take the hit even when the issue is out of my control...like it was on this particular occasion

Please re-check your spam folder for the latest email from me.

The beware line is a little strong too...I mean the order was from june...the paper is fine but you didn't like the "CUT" and still i was willing to do something.....refund and resend...

I just don't get people sometimes...but hey that's me


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

jlaperch said:


> I just don't get people sometimes...but hey that's me


It might be the state if the economy, I want to believe


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

If the paper is cut wrong from the manufacturer, that paper can be sold thru *any* of the vendors that carry and sell that paper. That is not something specific to the vendor, or imo, to peg on the vendor. If the vendor offers a refund and re-ship, that is great. I am not sure *all* vendors will do that. 

A quick call around to those who also sell JPSS might answer that question, tho. Call up a few and tell them you think the paper is cut out of square and you want a refund. See what they say. I'd be interested to know who is willing to work with that and who is not.

Sorry to hear your paper won't go thru the printer cleanly. If you have an inexpensive slicer, like this one:
Amazon.com: X-ACTO Rotary Trimmer 12x6 (26505): Office Products

You can re-cut one side quickly before you put it thru the printer and it will zip right thru for you. Good luck to you.


----------



## txjake (Dec 2, 2008)

Props to JLP for stepping up and taking this head-on. That's tough to do.

I have a few vendors that I won't use anymore because of bad experiences... but I know other folks who've had good experiences with the same vendors. Everybody has good and bad days... but I find that I can get a lot more accomplished with them by maintaining a good demeanor. Sometimes stuff just doesn't work out.... but in the end, they're just trying to do business, earn a living and support their families just like I am.

Hope you guys get it all worked out.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

This one I am still on the fence. I never used New Milford Photo but that does not mean I won't. I usually base my shopping practices on my own expriences. Gift posted this today which means in two months of trying he has not got the issue resolved.
Jlaperch stated that he has responded and sent several emails and that possibly they have ended up in the spam folder. Why not pick up the phone and return his calls? Not saying that you haven't reached out to Gift which may be more than what many of the other vendors are willing to do but why has it been two months and he is still without the replacement product even though your post says that you have resent it.

Kelly you stated that the paper being cut comes from the manufacturer. What about those that buy the paper in rolls and cut it themselves. Just saying it is a possibility and JPSS is available in rolls. I happen to know of a shop selling it that does just that. I know when I order certain types of vinly and I only need a foot rather than the whole role, it is cut incorrectly or shall I say crooked. Should I have to go the extra step and buy a cutter to straighten it....NO! I don't get upset about it because usually I get more than foot anyway so I am okay with it being crooked.
Gift may not want to have to cut it.

If I were in Gift's situation I would be upset too. Would I paste it on the boards.....maybe, maybe not. Do I think Jlaperch could have done a better job at contacting Gift...yes I do.

The bottom line is customer service. Hope you can work it out, and it is sad that it had to be posted on the forums to get a resolution.

Veedub3


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> This one I am still on the fence. I never used New Milford Photo but that does not mean I won't. I usually base my shopping practices on my own expriences. Gift posted this today which means in two months of trying he has not got the issue resolved.
> Jlaperch stated that he has responded and sent several emails and that possibly they have ended up in the spam folder. Why not pick up the phone and return his calls? Not saying that you haven't reached out to Gift which may be more than what many of the other vendors are willing to do but why has it been two months and he is still without the replacement product even though your post says that you have resent it.


Well... I, myself, won't get this far inbetween a customer and a supplier with customer service issues. No one ever knows the whole story except for the people involved. That's why I won't defend Gift or NMP. I am addressing the JPSS issues.

Just a month ago, nearly to the day, Gift started another thread on NMP. John responded in that thread, and Gift never returned to the thread. From John's post there, it looked like he was definitely responding, and Gift didn't post back that he was still having issues at that time. But again, without knowing what the details are, I won't go to the defense of either.

I have had very positive transactions with NMP. John has promptly responded to my emails, even when they are not regarding product or a sale. That's my own personal experience with NMP, but I was only going to address the JPSS issues. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t66535.html#post393705

No worries, I'm still not getting involved in all of that. On to the JPSS:



> Kelly you stated that the paper being cut comes from the manufacturer. What about those that buy the paper in rolls and cut it themselves.


John will be able to answer this best, as to if he cuts his own 8.5x11 stock, or he receives it cut and pre-packaged from the mfg. 



> I know when I order certain types of vinly and I only need a foot rather than the whole role, it is cut incorrectly or shall I say crooked.


Buying vinyl by the foot, imo, is a whole other animal because... vinyl by the foot, I believe, will have straight sides, because of coming off the roll, which is the important part for the rollers, and the point of vinyl is to cut it out - so as long as it's not cutting you shy on the foot, I could see it not mattering anyway.

Transfer paper, on the other hand, *should* be straight since an inkjet printer is so picky as to what you can run thru it. 

The paper rolls are so big that many rows of paper can be cut from the same roll. I believe the say 3 rows can be cut. 

Either way, as Gift stated, you can't get a piece of paper thru the printer that is out of square.



> Should I have to go the extra step and buy a cutter to straighten it....NO!


Agreed, and not so much for vinyl, but for inkjet heat transfers, a rotary trimmer is a common item to own. For me, it wouldn't be an added expense as it's already a part of my tool box... and a very useful, efficient one at that. If one doesn't already own one, and does inkjet heat transfers, I'd highly recommend the purchase of one anyway, even if your paper is 90* dead on at each corner. It is faster and more accurate than trimming with scissors.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I buy and sell JPSS and have yet to get a supply that is not marked on the back with Jet Pro Sof stretch and blue checked. I will check with the manufaturer on Monday to find out more on this. I think if I am going to buy something that is branded.. I want it branded. I want my customers sucure in the knowledge they are getting the real thing. I have bought paper in the past with a black line and believe me it was not JPSS. If the manufacture sets me streight on this then I will believe it and report as much. Lou


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Kelly you are correct, I see your point. There are always three sides to a story. It has been my business to watch from afar but I guess I got a little close this time. I blame that on the week I had with my own vendors. I have had a paper cutter for many years and if I have to I will ensure the paper is straight for the printer, trimming the paper to me is no big deal. As with my vinyl, I have never gotten a straight cut piece, it is always shipped to me crooked but like I said I always get more than a foot so no worries.

Lou I was told that if you buy it by the roll it is not branded on the back. This was from an email I got from a vendor that claims this info came from the manufacturer. Again I say "Claims". Once you ask your manufacture get back to us and let us know if this is true.

Veedub3


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

jlaperch said:


> Gift soltuion...Please check your email. I think i have been pretty responsive. Not only have i re-sent the paper...but i have offered to refund the original order. I typically do this to make sure people don't lose money because of me. Not be a jerk, but, getting sick of getting beat up on the boards..my track record speaks for itself. Unfortunately, boards like these never reflect the countless times i have done people right. I always take the hit even when the issue is out of my control...like it was on this particular occasion
> 
> Please re-check your spam folder for the latest email from me.
> 
> ...


I have checked my email and do daily many times a day since I run a business. I have sent you email afer email and you do not respond nor have you replaced the paper like you claim. Lets not be saying things that are not true, if you had replaced the paper, this post would not be here


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

veedub3, sorry to hear you are having a tough week.  Hopefully things get better real soon. We should go hang out in that dog thread and check out that dog again. That one still makes me laugh. Cute, but funny dog!  Here's to a better week next week. 

In fact, I am going to go to the fridge for a frosty one. I'll have one for you.


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Agreed, and not so much for vinyl, but for inkjet heat transfers, a rotary trimmer is a common item to own. For me, it wouldn't be an added expense as it's already a part of my tool box... and a very useful, efficient one at that. If one doesn't already own one, and does inkjet heat transfers, I'd highly recommend the purchase of one anyway, even if your paper is 90* dead on at each corner. It is faster and more accurate than trimming with scissors.


I have it, however, if the paper does not have a square end, the best trimmer in the world is not going to fix the problem. This paper was really bad and beyond fixing to use it. 

It all boils down to this, when you pay for quality paper, then that is what you should get, not garbage.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

thegiftsolution said:


> I have it, however, if the paper does not have a square end, the best trimmer in the world is not going to fix the problem. This paper was really bad and beyond fixing to use it.


I scrapbook. Sometimes when I use this trimmer on a photo and go too fast, I have the angles all wrong on each side. I can get them back to square by eyeballing one side of the photo and getting a proper cut on it. The rest fall into place when I re-trim using that one straight side. 

But, regardless of that...... 



> It all boils down to this,* when you pay for quality paper, then that is what you should get*, not garbage.


This I agree with entirely. 

Slicing the sides to get the paper thru the printer is not a big deal to me either, I agree with veedub3 on that one, and that's what *I* would do, too. But I also agree you shouldn't *have* to do that when you buy pro paper.

I have had situations with vendors in the past, and gotten thru them, but also, I have had customers *work with me* in the past. It's a two way street. I think it's called karma, what goes around comes around, and for each time I work with a vendor, and later a customer works with me, I think of what a good customer I am, and what good customers I have, because NO one is perfect 100% of the time. No one. Not on Earth anyway. 

Listen, I hope it works out for you and you get the resolution you want, whatever it may be. There are other suppliers, as you see posted in this thread.

In addition, tshirtsupplies.com, coastal, alpha supply, and plenty of others. That's the beauty of competition. If you don't prefer John's service, there's always someone else, and John knows this, as well as you do. I hope you find a supplier you like to deal with. Have a great rest of the weekend.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> veedub3, sorry to hear you are having a tough week.  Hopefully things get better real soon. We should go hang out in that dog thread and check out that dog again. That one still makes me laugh. Cute, but funny dog!  Here's to a better week next week.
> 
> In fact, I am going to go to the fridge for a frosty one. I'll have one for you.


 
ROFLMAO......That was too funny I showed that post to about 10 people and evey time I need a laugh I look back. I am having a laughing fit again.

Thanks I needed that.

Katrina


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

Please feel free to contact Color My World which is my neenah distrubtor for jetpro. It would be so much easier if they all came with blue lines on the back believe me as i have asked them repeatedly if this is one in the same paper. They assurred me it is and that the lines are either there or not there depending on when/how they convert the paper. 

I will call you on monday gift solution


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

jlaperch said:


> Please feel free to contact Color My World which is my neenah distrubtor for jetpro. It would be so much easier if they all came with blue lines on the back believe me as i have asked them repeatedly if this is one in the same paper. They assurred me it is and that the lines are either there or not there depending on when/how they convert the paper.
> 
> I will call you on monday gift solution


Funny as my supplier gets it from neenah as well and it has the blue grid and the words Jet pro Sof Stretch on the back Why some and not all. I have sold thousands of sheets and all marked. Some one said the rolls are not marked which may be true. More coming.







Lou


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

badalou said:


> Funny as my supplier gets it from neenah as well and it has the blue grid and the words Jet pro Sof Stretch on the back Why some and not all. I have sold thousands of sheets and all marked. Some one said the rolls are not marked which may be true. More coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have ordered JPSS and this is the first time that it came with NO blue grid and words Jet Pro on it from NMP. 

If it does not have the blue grid and Jet Pro words, then it has to Generic paper and should be priced Much Cheaper, I paid the same and ended up with garbage for paper. 

As I mentioned before, when you pay for Quality, then you should get Quality, not junk.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a link to a post from TSS on this subject. It clearly explains what is happening with the black line. I believe TSS maybe be a Master Distributor, but any further Q's on that can be directed toward Mike. He is very helpful and knowledgeable. Those who know him would agree.

If you look back a few posts from the one I am linking you to, you will see the response from Neenah on the black line, acknowledging that some dist do buy it blank and apply their own mark, hence the black line answer, and confirmation from Neenah.

If you read the whole thread, it basically deals with this issue, I am just linking you to the most pertainent information contained in the 4 page thread. .

Here you go:
https://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t54021-3.html#post337308

Any further Q's regarding this post should be directed to Mike, as he wrote it, and he openly welcomes contact to him with any issues about paper. He is more than a vendor, you can ask him, but if I remember correctly, he IS a Master Distributor, one of, I believe 5 in the world. 

Hope this info helps you out.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

thegiftsolution said:


> If it does not have the blue grid and Jet Pro words, then it has to Generic paper and should be priced Much Cheaper, I paid the same and ended up with garbage for paper.
> 
> As I mentioned before, when you pay for Quality, then you should get Quality, not junk.


This is just not true. See link above. 

In addition, others who have used the blue gridded JPSS have also later received black line JPSS and stated it worked the same. See the link in my post above, you will find posts like that in there.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

jlaperch said:


> Please feel free to contact Color My World which is my neenah distrubtor for jetpro. It would be so much easier if they all came with blue lines on the back believe me as i have asked them repeatedly if this is one in the same paper. They assurred me it is and that the lines are either there or not there depending on when/how they convert the paper.
> 
> I will call you on monday gift solution


John, do you cut the paper yourself, or do you receive it precut and prepackaged? That was one of the concerns in this thread. Thx.


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

We receive it precut


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> This is just not true. See link above.


Since NMP did not replace the paper, I purchased from Coastal, it came with the blue grid and Jet Pro words on it. 

So tell me why they have the blue grid and others are sending out black mark paper? 

I really don't have a problem with the black mark, in my case it did not have it and it was interesting to find the right side to print on. 

However, that was short lived since the paper was cut so uneven and I could not use it anyway so it really did not matter.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

thegiftsolution said:


> Since NMP did not replace the paper, I purchased from Coastal, it came with the blue grid and Jet Pro words on it.


So far, I have not seen anyone report they received the black line, or no line, JPSS from Coastal. Lou gets his supplies from Coastal, hence why Lou does not see black line. 



> So tell me why they have the blue grid and others are sending out black mark paper?


Alpha Supply, tshirtsupplies.com and NMP has seen black line or no line JPSS. I think it will *all* depend on *which* Master Distributor the vendor is buying from. 

Please see the link I gave you. It explains all of this information. 

Also, Mike at TSS knows all the gritty details on this paper. He will be happy to give you definitive answers, for he knows this paper business much better. I learn *from* folks like Mike. 



> I really don't have a problem with the black mark, in my case it did not have it and it was interesting to find the right side to print on.


Right, I saw that. You were more concerned with the uneven cut, and I agree with you, that is an oversight of QC that should not have gotten out the door.

Another way to find out which side to print on is to give a little scratch on the paper with your fingernail. The polymer will scratch off for you. 

I've used a few papers that were not marked on the back. I have put Ironall Dark thru the printer the wrong way. 

I hope your new paper from Coastal runs smoothly thru your printer for you and you can move beyond this. Sometimes things don't work out between parties, while others never run into an issue. That happens sometimes. All the best to you, Gifted.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

As A business owner I would have never said that JPSS only comes marked,there are other business that do sell the same and it is not marked on the back. I have used some that did not have any marks as well as black marks and fond they work the same.

As to come on here and posted the way you did you do have that right to do so. 

But when the owner comes on here and try,s to set it right and you keep coming after him that shows me there is more to this then what is been said.

And for the paper not being cut right I have seen so much JPSS that I had to do some thing to get in the printer, and never came after any one but Neenah if you Email them they will fix it for you they need feed back just like the suppliers do!


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you, I am sure they will since I will not ever buy anything from NMP again. Have a nice day.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I have not purchased from NMP, but I have worked directly with Arkwright, Neenah and others. When they get these papers made, they are on huge rolls with no marking on them. They are sold to Master Distributors which takes them to a Converter (company that takes the huge rolls and cuts them down into the requested sizes of sheets and rolls). During the processing part of the Converter, the paper can either have a marketing placed on the back or not. Whether something has a mark on the back of it or not really has nothing to do with the polymer on the paper - which is what gives you the quality heat applied graphics that you want. From the converter, the paper is sent to the Master Distributor for the paper to be private labeled with the proper instructions and shrink wrapped to be sent to the distributor for sale. 

My recommendation is if you prefer to have a specific marking on the back of a paper, you should ask for it. If the distributor does not have it that way, then get the paper from someone else. I personally prefer to use TexPrint XP sublimation paper because there is a watermark on the back of the sheets. QC Pro does not have any marking and it can be difficult determining which side is the proper size to print on if you are doing event printing - which usually has poor lighting. This does not mean the QC Pro is not a good product, just my preference for a specific business model.

Mark


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> As A business owner I would have never said that JPSS only comes marked,there are other business that do sell the same and it is not marked on the back. I have used some that did not have any marks as well as black marks and fond they work the same.
> 
> As to come on here and posted the way you did you do have that right to do so.
> 
> ...


No one is attacking the owner as you state. He is not the manufacturer of the Jet pro SopfStratch. He is a supplier There is a lot of defending of Mike and him saying it so it makes it so. That is the point some of the members have. There are many suppliers of this paper and most sell it under JPSS logo branded. When a customer gets a paper not marked then they have doubts. The only info thus far is from Mike and his explanation and john who gets his paper from mike and both are sending out paper called JPSS and it has a black line on the back. But other companies are sending out the branded product. Now that said I understand the black line may be paper cut from rolls. I can see that if I was buying rolls but I buy and sell 8.5 x 11 and 11 x 17 all branded. I do not cut, Coastal does not cut. Why are they cutting. Kelly does a great job of giving Mike high marks and she doesn't want the blue grid back because she can't line up the transfer???? I would think if she ordered 8.5 x 11 sheets and it was supposed to be JPSS she should get the branded product cut by the manufacture and marked as so. I guess the real answer should come from Neenah directly. As stated I will make my call. I will ak for a written explanation that may help answer this once and for all. Some of you may not know this but before John and Mike sold this paper I was asked to try it and give my opinion. I did and backed it up with a video. I have never seen from day one this paper sold in any other way then what it is. But hey what do I know..


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> No one is attacking the owner as you state.


No one said anyone was "attacking" the owner. 



badalou said:


> He is not the manufacturer of the Jet pro SopfStratch. He is a supplier


Yes, we all know this, John already stated where he gets his paper. 




badalou said:


> There is a lot of defending of Mike


There is *reference* to Mike as a source of information. 

Who here has attacked Mike making him in need of "defense"? No one is attacking or defending anyone here. 



badalou said:


> There are many suppliers of this paper and most sell it under JPSS logo branded. When a customer gets a paper not marked then they have doubts. The only info thus far is from Mike and his explanation and john who gets his paper from mike and both are sending out paper called JPSS and it has a black line on the back. But other companies are sending out the branded product.


Alpha Supply is a long time member of this board as well, and has many customers on this board. Folks have received black line JPSS from Alpha Supply as well, this is not exclusive to TSS and NMP.



badalou said:


> Now that said I understand the black line may be paper cut from rolls. I can see that if I was buying rolls but I buy and sell 8.5 x 11 and 11 x 17 all branded. I do not cut, Coastal does not cut. Why are they cutting.


Because TSS is a Master Distributor, the place that a place like Coastal would buy from. Mike should confirm all this, that would be best. 



badalou said:


> Kelly does a great job of giving Mike high marks


Yes, Mike is good people, you even said so yourself in the link I provided earlier in this thread. 



badalou said:


> and she doesn't want the blue grid back because she can't line up the transfer????


Why didn't you ask me where I got that paper first?  Ironically, I got that batch of paper from Coastal Supply. 

They never heard a complaint out of me, though, it wouldn't be worth it. The paper works beautifully as transfer paper, I just dealt with the lines. I've mentioned my feelings on the lines before on the boards -- when someone else and I were joking about it. They got black line and I joked I wished I could get rid of my blue lines, you can look it up. 

I also *never* said I couldn't line it up, I lined it up just fine, it wasn't easy, though, with the blue grid lines running down slope. 

Sometimes when reading, one can miss the gist of what someone is writing, but don't worry, I've got a minute to get things back on track when needed. 



badalou said:


> I would think if she ordered 8.5 x 11 sheets and it was supposed to be JPSS she should get the branded product cut by the manufacture and marked as so.


Lou, with all due respect, I'll worry about what I feel works best for me.  I know what I like about a product and what I don't like. 

Coastal sends out the paper with the blue grids. Whatever Master Distributor they get it from does that. 

No biggie, like I said, I can deal with it, but I preferred Ironall Lights plain backing - so that it didn't mess with my eyes and the lines on my June Taylor Fringe Cut that I use to line up my transfers --> tho now, I may just try David's method of folking the shirt in half during the pre-press. 

The way David/Motoskin explained it, his method seems to find the center on the shirt very well, even if the shirt cut is not perfect. I liked that as my shirts are not always cut perfectly, and I spend alot of time lining them up on the platen. With David's method, that won't happen anymore. 



badalou said:


> I guess the real answer should come from Neenah directly.


Does no one click the link I provided?  Neenah's email response is *in* that thread, confirming Color My World buys blank rolls, and by the way, the rolls CMW is buying are NOT the rolls you see for sale on websites. No one could even pick up the rolls that are the rolls being discussed, they are huge rolls. 



badalou said:


> As stated I will make my call. I will ak for a written explanation that may help answer this once and for all.


Thank you, Lou. It will be nice when you finally feel like you have this answer. Please share any information that you receive.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> No one said anyone was "attacking" the owner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Lou. It will be nice when you finally feel like you have this answer. Please share any information that you receive. [/quote]Coastal is a master distributor.. And they do not get thier paper from Mike. In fact John used to get his paper from Coastal. They get it from neenah. And if you noticed the post was on What David said not what you said about "You keep going after him".. that means attack in my book. I don't have a problem with Mke. This is about paper. Why some has blue grid and why some does not. Period.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> Coastal is a master distributor.. And they do not get thier paper from Mike.


I didn't say they get their paper from Mike. I guess if they did, they'd occasionally get the black line JPSS. 



badalou said:


> And if you noticed the post was on What David said not what you said about "You keep going after him".. that means attack in my book.


Not to me... it just means continuing to make comments. I guess I am a little less sensitive??



> This is about paper. Why some has blue grid and why some does not. Period.


I agree, I've been trying to stick to facts about the paper the whole time, outside of when my name is brought up or my comments taken askew here & there.. but otherwise, it's all about the paper.

To say black line JPSS isn't JPSS is incorrect, and that needs to be addressed for the benefit of future readers who may not have the knowledge or experience to understand that yet. It could cause more unneccessary confusion.

Please let us know what Neenah says. I already read what the other poster wrote, I believe it was Pshawny, in the other thread. I wouldn't expect Neenah's answer to be any different this time, but look forward to what their response is to you.

Good luck, Lou, I am sure they will respond promptly to you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Let's keep things professional and on topic here


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> I didn't say they get their paper from Mike. I guess if they did, they'd occasionally get the black line JPSS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Because TSS is a Master Distributor, the place that a place like Coastal would buy from. Mike should confirm all this, that would be best


Sorry kelly, I thougt this is what you meant.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> Sorry kelly, I thougt this is what you meant.


 
No worries, Lou.  All is good. It'll also be nice when all the info on the black line JPSS is totally clear, so thanks for following up with Neenah on that.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> No worries, Lou.  All is good. It'll also be nice when all the info on the black line JPSS is totally clear, so thanks for following up with Neenah on that.


Well I am doing my best. Tried to talk to 2 different people but both are out office. Hopefully someone will call back. Till then... Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Setting the record straight. If you are getting JPSS from Mike (TSHIRTSUPPLy)and it has a black line it is JPSS, period. He is according to my source at neenah paper the only master distributor that is allowed to sell it this way. All other master distributors sell it with the branded marking. Now that said. TSHIRT SUPPLY does sell to others for resale, so they in fact (like, NMP) may sell you the black lined paper as well. So if you have any doubts be assured they are a great company and you should not have any worries about the paper they sell. My talks with Neenah proved very interesting for me and that is all I will say right now. Lou.. This debate is over.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you, Lou, that is the confirmation I was expecting. 

I am glad this is over, and everyone is on the same page now. Now we can all move forward without covering this ground anymore, and I appreciate you taking the time to contact Neenah yourself, so there is no more doubt. 

Have yourself a great day. This is a good thing.


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

1st off to be honest, we have been swamped the past 2 weeks. But, I want to try and explain a few things from our operational point of view.

To keep this short, we had a conference call with Neenah this morning, and a statement will be made. You, can of course, contact them, but every piece of JPSS we send out (whether w/ the Neenah back print or our own black line back print) is made at the Neenah mill. Lou, you mentioned you have tried, if you want an Account Rep. to contact you directly, please let me know and it will be arranged.

And yes, according to our knowledge, Color My World (nearly all of our products are from CMW) is the only Neenah Master Distributor to obtain JPSS in Master Rolls and convert according to needs. This practice has been done since inception...about two decades ago. As to why the other MD do not do this, well I cannot answer for them, but it does allow us greater inventory flexibility and control.

Yes, we do offer Arkwright Product, but that is always w/ the Red and/or Blue Grid on the back print - no exceptions and NO other substitutions. And, it accounts for less then 3% of our sales...basically some customers require it and we help fill that need. That said, we were one of the 1st distributors to pull IYA's (IronAll, Hyatt, whatever you want to call it) bad batches...so trying to suggest we would make a substitution is just unjust, we do not sell any product w/ any known defects, but I do believe we were one of the few distributors to pull the product completely off the racks until further testing; rather then send to the end users and wait to see what happens.

To answer your question as to why we convert the product, it is simple, product inventory...of all the distribution options available, we make certain we have many cartons (well over 1 million sheets) in stock (@ the many size option 8.5x11, 11x17, A3, A4, etc.) or the ability to convert to the needed sizes. Yes, we could apply the same back print as the Neenah print, but that would also add additional cost for conversion orders, I don't think anyone (at this time) wants additional costs added to the papers, but let me know? BTW, if interested, it would be about $.05/sheet.

I know I hear frequently that the other Master Distributors are unable to supply the necessary sizes, so is this a bad thing? I assume when we are able to confirm, or someone else is able to confirm that we speak the truth regarding Nennah's JPSS...it won't make a difference. Except for the fact, that we have never judged anyone, nor made complaints to other tactics, we just delivered to the customer what was expected, on time and without issues beyond our control. And, of course, keeping product in inventory and ready for same day shipment.

It is late, but I will definitely post a much more detailed answer in the next 2 days.

That said, TShirtSupplies.com is only supplying exactly what is descibed. We have never and would never subsititute products. All other OPINIONS on this matter will be left exactly where they should be...feel free to respond or PM us for any further information.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Lou and Kelly,

The former response made prior to reading the previous posts, but it basically remains the same. TSS does not sell substitute products and we always welcome input to ensure you are receiving what is ordered.

But, I do apologize for the reply prior to knowing the issue was "solved."

Have a great day, and if you need any additional input from TSS, please let me know, I will make sure all needs and questions are reached.

-Mike


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

No need to apologize, Mike. It's good to hear directly from the other party mentioned in the thread. 

A few of us were trying to relay that there is no issue/problem with the blackline JPSS, but it's always best for readers to hear it straight from the source, so thank you for posting in here.

That is great news that Neenah will make an official statement stating this info, as well. I'd like to be able to link to that somehow if the question comes up again. 

This isn't the first thread on this subject. The one I linked to earlier in this thread contains pretty much this same basic info on the back print, how it is okay, and it is in fact JPSS, but still, the issue didn't go away, not entirely, or it did and it came back up. Whichever way, when the statement is available, please let me know where to hook up to it. 

The question *is* asked, which is normal, but instead of possibly a new debate happening , I'd rather just be able to link them to the statement and be done. 

Thanks again, Mike.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

AMEN to that :0)


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

We hope to have it by the end of the week, I'll post it here


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

tshirtsupplies said:


> We hope to have it by the end of the week, I'll post it here


 
Thanks alot, Mike. 

_PS: Congrats on your TSF sponsorship. Where's your nifty sponsor hoodie avatar?? _
_Maybe you'll have that by the end of the week, too. =) _


----------



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm sure NMP is a fine operation but I am not a happy camper so far.

My order went in on December 5th. Today is the 16th and I still DO NOT MY MY PAPER.

I was told yesterday that it was coming to me overnight (for today delivery) and that I would receive an email with the tracking number....... STILL NOTHING. No call backs, and no return emails.

I'm not here to bash NMP but i simply would like the product that i paid for whether its cut crooked, or doesnt have the blue lines on the back, or even if it comes wrapped in coco bread. Just give me my paper.

I'm new to this business so i'll give them another shot but so far it doesnt look good.


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

I also am not sure about New Milford Photo. I'm a newbie and my first order was with them. It went well. 
The second order was back ordered but wasn't told that this was the case and sat here wondering where my order was. It finally did arrive. 
I just ordered again on the 11th and hadn't heard anything so emailed yesterday and John wrote back and said I would receive a shipping notice that day and I didn't. It seems they just don't get how important it is to kept their customers notified and to tell them an honest answer. 
Things do happen out of their control I'm sure but it is nice to have good communication skills. Susie


----------



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

susies1955 said:


> Things do happen out of their control I'm sure but it is nice to have good communication skills. Susie


Bingo!

I'm brand new to this business and over the past two weeks i have ordered a heatpress, teflon paper, T's, totebags, a printer, a new desk, and even a new lamp from differant vendors and these items ALL came in from all over the country EXCEPT my transfer paper. 

I have everything setup looking nice and pretty but i have NO paper to press! hahahahaha!!


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

_Jay Merc__ ,_
_Hope you get your paper soon. You can't play without paper. _
_Susie in NY but a long way from you. _


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

did you get the tracking number...it should be in your email.

If nothing by tomorrow i can drive more paper down to the city...i'm only 1.5 hours away


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

was sent from our PA warehouse...should be there Wednesday.


----------



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

jlaperch said:


> did you get the tracking number...it should be in your email.
> 
> If nothing by tomorrow i can drive more paper down to the city...i'm only 1.5 hours away


yes, i got the tracking number.

thank you.


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello All,

Are Neenah people where on vacation for birthdays and the holidays, but here is the statement we received from Neenah.

"Neenah Paper manufactures and sells JET-PRO® SofStretch Heat Transfer Paper in unmarked master rolls to Color My World. Color My World is authorized to identify these as products of Neenah Paper and sell them with our guarantee of performance.

For further information contact Color My World at ***********CMW, Inc. Heat Transfer Solutions>.

Charlie Myers
Neenah Paper "

As stated previously, 97% of all TSS inventory is from CMW, actually the other 3% we get from CMW but the non-Neenah product is Arkwright, which as stated previously is only the red and blue grid paper.

If you have any questions prior to order, please let us know, but we do not subsititute Neenah product.

Again, if you have ANY question in regards to our product being shipped...we wil issue a guarantee!

Sorry for any confusion and the delay in posting, but again, we will not sub. any product!

As posted in other threads, I hope this clears up this issues in regards to T-ShirtSupplies.com. If you have any questions, please let me know.


----------



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

ok kiddies.... I got my package from Newmilfordphoto.com and i am TOTALLY DISGUSTED.

I ordered jetpro light 8x11 and jetpro light 11x17 *and i was given IRON ALL*.

TO make matters worse, the order form included with the package shows i ordered JPSS and someone from newmilfordphoto CROSSED IT OUT WITH A PEN AND HAND-WROTE IN IRONALL!

John, please explain to me why I did not get what i paid for.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Jay Merc said:


> ok kiddies.... I got my package from Newmilfordphoto.com and i am TOTALLY DISGUSTED.
> 
> I ordered jetpro light 8x11 and jetpro light 11x17 *and i was given IRON ALL*.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you're having trouble with NMP, but you really need to contact John via email or phone for customer support issues. This forum isn't really the place to get it worked out.


----------



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

Rodney said:


> I'm sorry you're having trouble with NMP, but you really need to contact John via email or phone for customer support issues. This forum isn't really the place to get it worked out.


I have contacted John and I am looking forward to his resolution.

However, this is a thread about problems with NMP so I thought my posts were revelant.


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

I had also contacted John. I received a shipment email today. 
Rodney, I'll be sure to keep trying to contact instead of discussing it here.
Susie


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Jay Merc said:


> ok kiddies.... I got my package from Newmilfordphoto.com and i am TOTALLY DISGUSTED.
> 
> I ordered jetpro light 8x11 and jetpro light 11x17 *and i was given IRON ALL*.
> 
> ...


 keep in mind that you have other options for ordering this product.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Jay Merc said:


> I have contacted John and I am looking forward to his resolution.
> 
> However, this is a thread about problems with NMP so I thought my posts were revelant.


Yes, it's definitely relevant to share your experiences with a vendor, but what I was addressing was that the part of your post where you were directly addressing John and asking him a question.

When you have a direct customer service question for a vendor, those type questions are better sent directly to the vendor via email, Private Message, phone, register letter, etc "off board". 

It's good to share your experiences (both good and bad), I just don't want to add to the frustration by expecting vendors to use the forums as a support mechanism when there are better channels for customer support.


----------



## canon (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello. I am a newbie, kind of. I've been watching this forum for about 6 months. Never chimed in until now.
After reading the forum I chose a heat press and printer, both had many good remarks from people on this forum.
This is also the reason I chose to buy paper from New Milford Photo. 
My first order in Sept. didn't go well, extremely slow. As a human being (who makes mistakes) I decided to re order paper from NMP in Nov.
My order was placed on Nov. 17. I checked the tracking # on UPS. It said the package was picked up by them on Nov. 21.
On the 26 there was a "Delivery Intercept" and the package was redirected to an "alternate address". On Dec. 2 the package was recieved in Kentucky and signed for by "Stien".
So we called NMP on Dec. 3, left message, no returned call. Same on the next day.
We called again on the 5th and John said he was having a problem with UPS and "a lot" of his shipments were redirected by UPS. It wasn't his fault.
He said he would ship that day by US Mail and send us a tracking #. Didn't happen.
Started calling again starting Dec. 9. None of our messages were returned.
Finally got a hold of John on the 15th.
Recieved our order on the 18th.
BUT the jpss I had ordered was apparently substituted by NMP with IronAll.
Called and John said it wasn't his fault.
It's odd when a company has a full voice mail box- often.
It's odd when a company won't return numerous phone calls.
It's odd that simple orders take weeks to be delivered.
It's odd that packages get redirected and delivered to another state.
It's odd that a company would substitute a name brand product without asking the customer for approval.
I have never had this many odd things occur during a simple transaction. By the way I've been in small business for 20 years.
I know there are other suppliers, ya I get it.
Just chose to give NMP a try, twice.
This forum is a great tool for sharing information. I'm not speaking out to hurt anyone. I'm speaking out to share my experience. Also, wondering if this weird "redirect to Kentucky" thing happened to anyone else here. I've learned a lot from this forum. Maybe someone can learn from my experience. I probably won't speak up a lot, but I'll be watching you! Thanks to everyone!


----------



## maliboomom (Aug 19, 2008)

I too placed an order with NMP around the same time as yours and had the redirect thing happen to me, but my package was at my house and the driver couldn't leave the package. I got an e-mail from John and he asked why I refused delivery, refused something I never saw.
He told me he would send me another package, and I could keep it, wait for the other, and only be charged once. Got the original package the next day, still no replacement. Going to e-mail today and see what's up.


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi All, 

I wanted to let all of you know that as of today, Jan 8, 2009 I still do not have the replacement paper that John said he would send ( 4 Months Ago) Needless to say, I will never buy anything from him again.


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

I also contacted John of New Milford Photo about four days ago about something and he has not as of yet answered my email. I emailed him again a few days ago with a read receipt to the email and still nothing.
I just don't understand a company behaving this way,
Susie


----------



## charles7 (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Milford Photo Scam !!!!*


As you can all see from my expressions 
i am not a happy t-shirter 
like most of you ,,. i am a regular guy trying out the t-shirt business
I don't have an unlimited budget 
.. okay .. what's my beef ?
i ordered transfer paper .. value over $100
3 months ago !!!!
i never received them 
i called and spoke to both a guy and lady 
and they acknowledged my order
they claimed to have sent it 
i have received t-shirts .. stuff from ebay and lots more to the same address and through the same account
i have seen 4 other complaints like this ..
could a moderator here please put a notice to stop things like this from reoccurring 
because the only reason i ordered from them was because they were recommended by "the t shirt forum"
thanks 

here is their info 

New Milford Photo
9 Skyview Drive
New Milford CT 06776
888-285-6998
860-488-9195
860 946 7308
[email protected]


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: New Milford Photo Scam !!!!*



charles7 said:


> As you can all see from my expressions
> i am not a happy t-shirter
> like most of you ,,. i am a regular guy trying out the t-shirt business
> I don't have an unlimited budget
> ...


Have you asked for a tracking number? What does the tracking number say? The last thing a business would probably want to do is to scam their customers.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: New Milford Photo Scam !!!!*

about a year ago..NMP had a good reputation...but something has happened in 2008 and they seem to have fallen off the wagon someway... I am not sure the moderators here can do anything about this happening...the forum is just like the old street corner to chat...all do not have the same experience and the forum has no way to enforce good ethics. NMP is not a sponsor...and so...we make decisions on what info we have at the time. I have made bad choices before based up anothers recommendation...but I just move on...


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: New Milford Photo Scam !!!!*

You should always get a tracking #


----------



## clayboyrat (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: New Milford Photo Scam !!!!*



charles7 said:


> i have seen 4 other complaints like this ..
> could a moderator here please put a notice to stop things like this from reoccurring
> 
> here is their info
> ...


 Just by your post your helping stop this from happening again. I know I won't place an order now. Thank for the info.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: New Milford Photo Scam !!!!*

put a link to the other posts on this one, so we can read them all at once.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: New Milford Photo Scam !!!!*



clayboyrat said:


> Just by your post your helping stop this from happening again. I know I won't place an order now. Thank for the info.


There are other sources for this paper. I have removed my videos on youtube where I did support their company and showed how to use their paper. Not sure what is going on. I was probably instrumental in a lot of you folks using them in the past. Lou


----------



## charles7 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: New Milford Photo Scam !!!!*



TshirtGuru said:


> Have you asked for a tracking number? What does the tracking number say? The last thing a business would probably want to do is to scam their customers.


Hi 
of course i asked for a tracking number 
i was told that it was sent by regular mail 
right now .. no one answers their phone


----------



## charles7 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: New Milford Photo Scam !!!!*

Here is a link for someone who didn't get his paper 
he was finally told to stop posting it here on the forum

https://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t5618-3.html

another person that didn't get his order 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t35873.html


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: New Milford Photo Scam !!!!*



charles7 said:


> As you can all see from my expressions
> i am not a happy t-shirter
> like most of you ,,. i am a regular guy trying out the t-shirt business
> I don't have an unlimited budget
> ...


Hi Charles7,

I am sorry for your experience. I have combined your posts into the existing thread warning others to "beware when purchasing" from NMP. I wish you had seen the other thread prior to your purchase. I realized this one was started after your purchase. 

Hopefully your post will help future purchasers to decide whether or not they, themselves, would like to purchase from NMP. 

That is part of why I moved your experience into the thread that contains the experiences of others who were not pleased. It can help future readers see how many folks are affected. If your single experience in your thread drifted off from this main thread, then it would be lost over time. Thank you for sharing, for the benefit of others to come after you.



> i have seen 4 other complaints like this ..


There could be a trend developing. I am watching, too, as are many others I am sure. I am a past customer of NMP. A happy one, as my experiences have been positive, but I am not unaware of the recent reports, and they weigh on my mind. John *is* suscribed into this thread. With your posts now in here, you stand a chance to get a response in the thread from John. That is another reason your post is here now. 

But, please understand, John does not *have* to reply. T-shirt Forums is not an avenue for clearing up customer complaints, on the other hand *nor* is it a place to rant about a company. 

You have stated your case and shared your experience purchasing with NMP, and that is very much appreciated, tho, we always wish there was never a need to share an experience like this. 

Customer service issues are best worked out directly with the supplier on the suppliers website, or via their customer service phone number.



> Could a moderator here please put a notice to stop things like this from reoccurring


Not *everyone* has had a bad ordering experience with NMP, not everyone has had a *good* one. 

Some folks will still recommend NMP based on their good experiences, and some will not recommend NMP based on their poor experiences. Reading and research is something that benefits any consumer, in any situation.



> because the only reason i ordered from them was because they were recommended by "the t shirt forum"


They were recommended by past customers of NMP, and forum members, not T-shirt Forums itself. There is a big difference. 

Please see following link for more information. Note the last section:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t4.html#post13


I do understand what you *meant* by saying that. As a reader and participant on the forum, I realize that there are statements that I see made that I agree with, and others that I do not agree with. But is it my own responsibility to become knowledgable and well versed on a topic or issue before I make a statement, or decide where to spend my purchasing dollars. If I don't fully research a topic, it is my own bearing. Not that of others who posted their own experiences. 

Suppose I need to learn about something, like who to purchase my re-fill carts from, it's my responsibility to figure out which information I trust, and which I don't, to find out which direction to go. 

If 7 people say they are happy with Supplier #1, and 3 people say they are happy with Supplier #2, but 6 people say Supplier #1 was no help with installation, and all 3 people report great customer service with Supplier #2, what am I to do? Each one of us face this when taking in all the different opinions of suppliers posted on the forum. 

This following thread was started on September 1st, 2006, and available well in advance of your purchase 3 months ago. I do wish you had seen it:
https://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t5618.html#post35000

On a side note: this is the thread that you mention that the poster was asked to stop posting his experience. The poster was not asked to stop posting their experience, but was asked to stop trying to resolve *customer service* issues in the threads. After a month of it continuing, the thread was finally closed, as a last resort to resolve the customer service issues from ensuing. 
There is a difference. 




> here is their info
> 
> New Milford Photo
> 9 Skyview Drive
> ...


I am merely delinking the email to avoid spambots.

Best wishes for a positive resolution. Thank you for your post.


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

My very first purchase of anything to do with heat press transfers was in November of 2008 with New Milford Photo. I chose this company because of their great prices. I mean come on..........you can't beat 25% off their already good prices.  I have ordered four times and every time but one there were problems. 
The problems were nothing serious as I do have everything that I ordered but things were back ordered with no communication at all about what was happening unless you emailed or sent a private message through here to get some sort of response.
I emailed three times in the last week and there has been NO response what so ever. It is hard to tell what is up as he doesn't communicate with his customers. They could be on an extended vacation, there could be a family emergency, or maybe he has just quit but if you run a business you really need to have great customer service. If they don't have time or want to take the time to contact their customers, then maybe they should hire a customer service representative.
I'm getting to the point that I would rather pay a little more and not have to fight with John to get answers.
Susie


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is an interesting link regarding NMP and John. Let me add that this is a video from ABC news over 6 months ago, but may be relevant since some members have had some issues with NMP. I was torn between posting and keeping quiet, but I think we all should be aware. John's issues may be on the path of recovery but who knows...anyway for your info:
ABC News: Americans in Debt: 'Using Home Equity as an ATM Machine'


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

First off Charles I want to thank you for posting this. He has NEVER emailed me back which has nothing to do with being in debt. Sorry. but him being enticed by larger credit lines and not answering his customers emails just doesn't cut it. If he would have taken care of his business and his customers, he may not be in the shape he is in. He could get busy and email his customers with an apology for one thing and get a second job or whatever it takes.
Most everyone is in debt. We have a mortgage and five years worth of kids college bills but "WE" signed the papers and we intend to pay them. People are making excuses for their poor financial decisions and ALL of us are having to bail them out.
We all may lose everything in a few short years because of the selfishness and lackadaisical behavior of a bunch.
Just my opinion! 
Susie


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

not to worry Susie...we all make goofs once in a while...it is only patriotic because without mistakes, the people who make 'white out' and erasers would be out of work and our taxes higher !


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought this link would be a worthy addition to anyone suscribed in this thread that may have outstanding issues.

This is a note, as of today, from John at New Milford Photo. He is asking you guys to follow up with him at a new email, if you have outstanding issues, please read:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t76075.html#post451934

** Some of you already may have seen this thread. This note is for those who are in this thread that might not have seen it yet. Good luck to you all.


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks for posting elsewhere...will help me solve the issues

john


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

jlaperch said:


> thanks for posting elsewhere...will help me solve the issues
> 
> john


 
You're welcome, John. Good luck in your endeavors, I hope the future looks brighter for you, and your customers.


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

been a long year but even with economy in the toilet...i'm in a better place and ready to work


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

...hope your year looks brighter John.
Don't give up....just keep on "keeping on"!!!

WE ALL have made plenty of mistakes in our lives..... I certainly will never throw a stone at you!


....you have always been very kind and considerate to me and have always "made better than good" on any mistakes that have happened!

....just always remember..... _The rich rules over the poor, And the borrower becomes the lender's slave._


----------



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

jlaperch said:


> been a long year but even with economy in the toilet...i'm in a better place and ready to work


John, 
Everyone has issues and problems, I am happy that you have worked your out and also wish you a great year.


----------



## makemore (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: New Milford Photo sale 28% off including ironall dark, jpss, ironall*

I have had bad luck with NewMilfordPhoto. I ordered 500 sheets of 8.5x11 Iron-ALL Heat Transfer
Paper. They don't stock their stuff. They our sourced from other places. Bait and Switch comes to mind. [My previous order was also a drop shipped but I did not suspect anything as what I got was OK but I was already suspecting something was not right.] 

My last order in April 2009 came straight from Heat Transfer Paper, Inkjet heat transfer paper & Dark Transfer Paper at TShirt Supplies. Not only the item I order were not the same one that came, the items were totally unusable, no instructions whatsoever and came in generic form with no labels or brand. When I print it on an inkjet, it bleeds. see picture below

NewMilfordPhoto warranty is not worth any thing. It claims that they will take it back if the quality is not what I expected. I sent my transfer paper back on April 28, 2009 with RMA authorized by Eemily via UPS which arrived at their address 30-April-2009 / 1:39 PM but I have NOT gotten refund despite repeated calls and email to them. When you call, you get answering machine with 'this mailbox is full and can not accept new messages at this time' or a disconnect. When you email, you get nothing back. I was out time , could not complete my order on time and now out of money. I had to close shop and can no longer take order. I can say that John LaPerch and Kathy LaPerch from NewMilford Photo directly take me out of business.

Hanz

Below is the sample of inkjet printed of the famous IronALL light.
[media]







[/media]


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Makemore,

Sorry for your situation. If you see this link, it will take you to a new thread. In the new thread, John Laperch lists a special email address for people having troubles with their orders:

New Milford Photo - An Apology

I don't know if the new email address in that link will work any better, but John did post in that thread recently. Not that it's any guarentee you'll get a response, but if you send him a PM on here, he may check in and get that.


As far as ordering from Tshirtsupplies, or the stock from there, if you order certain products, they are authorized by the manufacturer to label the back differently. They are the only ones authorized to do this, from what I understand. Neenah has written a statement to say so. If you ordered JPSS/jetpro sofstretche and it was back marked differently, that is why.

As far as product not working, you returned it already. We may have been able to help you get it to work better, but it's already gone back. In the future, if you get bleeding, sometimes reducing the ink saturation during printing can solve that problem pretty quickly for most people. I also do not trim an image to the color/ink. I find a little bit left around the edge, even 1/8th inch, helps keep the ink under wraps. I have found trimming up to the ink to give a slightly feathered appearance to the edge, since I suppose the polymer is melting and melts in all directions, at the edge, that leaves it nowhere to stop when there is no other clear, unprinted polymer next to it, keeping it in/under the transfer area.

I don't know how much sense that makes to anyone else, but it's more than theory. I've tried both here, and much more prefer when I leave a little to when it's trimmed up to. Only you know if your image was trimmed up to the ink in the photo. If it was, you may be seeing the same thing I saw. If not, it's hard to say what else might be going on without finding out more about your process. Either way, the paper's returned now, so hopefully your new situation will be resolved in a timely fashion. Best wishes to you.


----------



## makemore (Jun 1, 2009)

Kelly, thanks for the comment. I have to disagree with you on the bleeding. I have done few hundreds tshirts as far as I can tell the image has to be exactly what I wanted in order for it to come up correctly after the heat transfer. Any bleed, mistakes etc. will show up on the tshirts/mugs. Replacement transfer paper I get from another source was as it should be.

The print out I get from my batch sent by New Milford is worse than anything I have ever seen. Totally unusable. I included the bad prints back as part of the RMA so John LaPerch can see what I was talking about. I was hoping for a refund but so far I get nothing back.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

makemore said:


> Kelly, thanks for the comment. I have to disagree with you on the bleeding.


That's okay. Reducing the saturation doesn't work for every situation, it just works often from what people say who try it. 



> I have done few hundreds tshirts as far as I can tell the image has to be exactly what I wanted in order for it to come up correctly after the heat transfer.


Can you explain a little more what you mean? Is there a certain way you figured out how to print that made the bleeding stop? That would be awesome if you have a tip to share, bc bleeding is something that people do get sometimes, and are always looking for good ways to solve it.

Thanks for any more information you can share on that. 




> Replacement transfer paper I get from another source was as it should be.


Can you share what paper you were using at first, and then what you switched to that fixed it? Or was the second batch the same paper, just a new batch? Thanks alot. =)

Hopefully that email address that John posted, the 911something will help. Hope it does. =)


----------



## makemore (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry for late reply. I thought I subscribe to this thread but I could swear that I did not get the reply. 
To answer your questions: ( not sure how to use the quote thing yet)
When I print the transfer in reverse, I dont see bleeding at all. Probably I print it as if I was printing on regular paper. Not over flow on ink. I also use Canon Photo printer to do this. It looks like as if it would be on paper. Looks perfect. When I print on the batch I get from NewMilford, I get about 1/8, 1/4 inc bleeds all over the place. The picture I print do not look like what it should be. Totally useless. 

Previously, I used paper dropped ship from New Milford that I ordered in 2005. (That order also had shipping problem. I ordered 300 sheets and got 25 sheets and had to contact NewMilford about it) I also use paper from staples tshirt kits. All came up good.

When I get paper from my New Milford order in early April 2009, the paper I got was unusable. Never seen an output that bad. Not the right paper at all. Try zoom in my enclosures and see what I meant. I ended up buying 10 packs of JetPro transfer for the job I need to fill and I was late at completing them.

Emailing to the 911 address was useless. On June 4, i got a reply from John saying: _"The refund was processed weeks ago...will call paypal(my processor) and
figure this out...stand by

john"_

That was it ! No refund! Nothing on my paypal account. I emailed him but I got no more email from him. I am still without my refund. 

Hanz


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

makemore said:


> When I print the transfer in reverse, I dont see bleeding at all. Probably I print it as if I was printing on regular paper. Not over flow on ink. I also use Canon Photo printer to do this. It looks like as if it would be on paper. Looks perfect.


Photo paper and inkjet heat transfer paper are two totally different products. Completely. The inkjet heat transfer paper does not absorb the ink. The ink sits on top of the paper. 

The only real way that I know of to adjust the ink is to cut a piece of inkjet transfer paper in half, and print small images on that, until the printer settings are correct. 

It's hard to waste inkjet heat transfer paper like that, but it's the only way to set the ink for this type of paper. 

Cutting a whole sheet in half, and printing a 3x5 is the best way to save paper and ink, while working the settings. If it is not correct, just spin the printed transfer paper in a 180* rotation, so the first print is upside down and to the left, and feed the sheet in again. 

It at least let's one test 4 settings on one sheet of paper, rather than one large design per sheet, which is what I did when I started working on settings. I hated the waste, and quickly went to this method.

I had to work really hard on the ink settings. I couldn't use cheaper copier paper because that also absorbs the ink. The settings for other papers won't work on inkjet heat transfer paper, not as well as using inkjet heat transfer paper to find the settings. 

Not sure if any of this helps you, but if it does, then it was worth all the writing. =)



> When I print on the batch I get from NewMilford, I get about 1/8, 1/4 inc bleeds all over the place. The picture I print do not look like what it should be. Totally useless.


I would try to keep reducing the saturation level. You could have a sensitive batch of paper on your hands. Not every batch is exactly the same, since new batches are created from new mixes all the time, and no one can get each mix to be "identical"... and that's without chemical changes. It's just like baking a cake, over and over. Same stuff, but not every one comes out indentical.

Then there are the batches that are too far from "standard". The ones that become known as the "bad batch". It happens. No paper is immune. 

Once you decide you can't work with a paper "at all"... then it's time to do what you did. Ask for a refund. 

But, I'd still try to reduce the ink even more, to be sure it's not the ink saturation. Got to whatever is the absolute lowest setting without compromising the print appearance. 



> Emailing to the 911 address was useless. On June 4, i got a reply from John saying: _"The refund was processed weeks ago...will call paypal(my processor) and __figure this out...stand by __john"_
> 
> That was it ! No refund! Nothing on my paypal account. I emailed him but I got no more email from him. I am still without my refund.
> 
> Hanz


Thanks for the update. Sorry to hear things are at this point. I hope you get your money back. Did you actually send the paper back, or do you still have it on hand? 

Sorry if you sent it back already and I'm gabbing on about reducing ink settings.  I'm not sure where the paper is at this point. 

Best wishes, Hanz... hope it works out for you.


----------



## makemore (Jun 1, 2009)

Girlzndollz said:


> Sorry if you sent it back already and I'm gabbing on about reducing ink settings.  I'm not sure where the paper is at this point.
> 
> Best wishes, Hanz... hope it works out for you.


Thanks for the Tips. I will pay attention on the ink level in the future if I have issue. So far I had been lucky and had no problem with the type of transfer paper I use. All seems to work except for the last order of newmilford.

I think I wrote in my first message that the whole batch including the bad one were returned per their RMA and I had NOT gotten my refund despite the warranty shown in the website. I bought from NewMilford because of their marketing gimmicks. Now I know better to not buy anymore stuff from NewMilford. I should have read this forum as there were signs of problems many months if not years before my last order.

Hanz


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Kelly hit the most important piece of this thread on the head...there are quite a few different aspects involved in printing w/ heat transfer papers, such as the heat press (biggest b/c most unexpected results are cause by time/temp/pressure), printer/ink (the MFGs only test w/ OEM inks), and lastly the paper...as Kelly stated, not all batches are exactly the same, like baking a cake - the paper is probably the most consistent of all factors. The enduser should experiment, especially w/ time/temp/pressure...that is where you usually find the correct settings, and after you find them, you will be able to perform consistently over and over. Ok, yes, we sell the paper, but just for the record, we (along w/ the MFGS we represent) test on many different factors including different brands of presses and printers/ink...each one performs a little bit differently...and w/ so many presses/printers/inks on the market and only a handful of HT papers...well, it is possible to be successful w/ almost all papers - once you get the settings of your whole environment in check.

That said, try different settings, there are many threads on these forums that can help you out w/ your specific equipment.

In regards to Neenah's papers, we are expecting to post a QA process to demonstrate how much effort is placed to ensure the paper is nearly identical on each batch...unless they change the formula, which is done in alpha/beta testing prior to being presented to the enduser...so, that said, we invite the users to "play" w/ the paper and make sure they can dial in the correct settings.


----------



## makemore (Jun 1, 2009)

Just to update every one who follow this and to remind people about it. As of today, July 8, 2009, I still have not gotten my $199.99 refund. NewMilford definitely got the shipment RMA back as they requested and John wrote to me on June 4 as follow: 


> The refund was processed weeks ago...will call paypal (my processor) and
> figure this out...stand by
> 
> john


I believe this is NOT Paypal issue but rather newmilfordphoto.com issue. John & Kathy LaPerch simply disappeared with $199.99 worth of my money. They are no longer replying my email. I think their reputation is worth less than $200. (about $100 each)
It also appears that they are now registered in Better Business Beurau with a F ratings now. 
- 11 complaints filed against business. 
- Failure to respond to 4 complaints filed against business. 

I guess, I am not the only one that got fooled by John & Kathy LaPerch of New Milford Photos.

Hanz


----------



## LAUSD (Aug 28, 2009)

I used to do a lot of business with New Milford Photo.  I had 1,000 sheets of very defective transfer paper for my LAUSD classroom from New Milford Photo. Bob Schultz  (the new owner of New Milford Photo) found my order and said he would personally take care of it- he claimed that the new paper was being shipped out right away! We spoke twice within a month and each time, he said it was going out. Never happened. This has gone on for 2 months. The last time we spoke, he said he'd look into it and call me in 10 minutes- I'm still waiting - for two weeks. Now when I call, it goes directly to vmail. No email responses either. I had a friend from another state call and magically, he answered.  Hmmm. I called... right to vmail. I checked the BBB- huh, they have an "F." No kidding- all for unanswered complaints - really? Of course they do! 

This company is off of my list and they should be off your list as well.


----------



## Bob New Milford (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: New Milford Photo Experience*

This is Bob from New Milford Photo. I inherited this issue from the previous owners and had been working with this gentleman to resolve it(at my cost i might add).

I have arranged for the "defective" paper to be replaced even though i see no indication that the paper was defective to start with. 

We have avoided his calls because they come every 2 minutes like clockwork. If i could hand the paper to him personaly and be done with it i would but we are on east coast and he is in CA. 

He even had a a friend call up as a newspaperman and threaten us. Again, we have had this business for 2 months and have successfully resolved most of the outstanding issues left to us by the last owners. His is the last one and we are trying to help but his actions are bordering on the unreasonable.

Finally, the BBB rating he refers to was for the last owner but must be taken with a grain of salt as it is based on 11 customer complaints, 7 resolved and 4 unresolved....not hundreds. Considering our volume that amounts to less than 1% of our total orders since 2005. 

I think the "new" New Milford has taken great leaps forward in customer service since our take over and we hope to resolve this as well, perhaps just not as in the manner LAUSD would prefer.

Regards,
Bob




LAUSD said:


> I used to do a lot of business with New Milford Photo.  I had 1,000 sheets of very defective transfer paper for my LAUSD classroom from New Milford Photo. Bob Schultz  (the new owner of New Milford Photo) found my order and said he would personally take care of it- he claimed that the new paper was being shipped out right away! We spoke twice within a month and each time, he said it was going out. Never happened. This has gone on for 2 months. The last time we spoke, he said he'd look into it and call me in 10 minutes- I'm still waiting - for two weeks. Now when I call, it goes directly to vmail. No email responses either. I had a friend from another state call and magically, he answered.  Hmmm. I called... right to vmail. I checked the BBB- huh, they have an "F." No kidding- all for unanswered complaints - really? Of course they do!
> 
> Is there another place that can support my students projects? This company is off of my list and they should be off your list as well.


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

So the NEW owner has as poor customer service as the OLD owner. Oh well, to his loss.
Susie


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

That is why I never took the bait with their special ads in the email. When they took away the means of logging in the website I take it that something is still rotten in Denmark.


----------



## LAUSD (Aug 28, 2009)

Bob New Milford said:


> This is Bob from New Milford Photo. I inherited this issue from the previous owners and had been working with this gentleman to resolve it(at my cost i might add).
> 
> I have arranged for the "defective" paper to be replaced even though i see no indication that the paper was defective to start with.
> 
> ...


Bob:
First off, you inherited this issue from the previous owners- true. However, when I emailed you about this, you said you would look into it- which you did. This occurred nearly 3 months ago in response to an ad you sent to me about how you were going to resolve all those customer service problems. Weeks later- I had to call you, as you never emailed me again. You stated that you would ship out the new paper ASAP- and I thanked you profusely! (This is, in my crazy mind, when I felt that you seemed to be telling stories.) 

A couple of weeks went by (which brings us to about 2 months ago) I called and asked for tracking info, etc. Your response (after not having a clue who I was) was that it had NOT gone out because my original order was an "irregular size and it had to be cut down." I said, "If it makes it easier, send 8.5X11." You said that you would get back to me with tracking info. I never heard from you.

Another two weeks went by. I called and left a couple of messages with my info- suddenly no answer at New Milford Photo. I politely requested a call back- no call. I called a couple of times the following day (attempting to align our time difference) no answer- I left no message. The next day, I called in the morning (afternoon for you) you answered. You said, "It went out over a week ago. Let me look into it- I'll call you in 10 minutes." Remember that? That ten minutes was nearly another two weeks ago.

After calling - yes numerous times throughout the day in the last few days - I got a rep -he said - get this - "Who is this? Let me check-" (wait...pause, rolling eyes, holding phone against hand) "Oh he's gone for the day, you'll have to call EARLIER in the morning to catch him." So I got up EARLY and called- never an answer, that is until I had someone else call from a different phone. Hmmm.  You answered right away. 

The gentleman that called you this morning IS with the County Registrar. His child was a student of mine. (Pays to be a well-liked teacher.) Anyway- you said, "Call me in an hour and a half and I'll have a tracking number. Please just ask him to stop calling me." He did call, you didn't answer. If you had only answered the previous calls, Bob- had the common courtesy to respond to my phone messages, I wouldn't have had to call you so much in these last few days.

"Every 2 minutes like clockwork." -Not quite.

You repeatedly told me it was on the way. You make me out to be some relentless individual who is calling for absolutely no reason. I need the paper for my students- classes begin in September. A courtesy return phone call (even once) would have been appreciated, but it seems you're playing the waiting game with me- waiting for me to give up. Still waiting for the tracking number, Bob.

I will reiterate that this was not your problem. However, you told me that you would get it taken care of- you made it your issue. You lead me to believe in you and your new company again. Is there any hope?  Let's see if that paper arrives.


----------



## tuckdesign (Jun 26, 2009)

I had similar problem with New Milford Photo. I live in Rhode Island. I ordered a package of Jet Dark paper from them. The person I talked to said that the order would arrive in the next day since we were so close to their office (their offices are in Connecticut.) I was counting on the material so that I could make some shirts before I left on a trip a week later.

I did not get the material in a day. In fact, it didn't show up until after I returned from vacation, 3 weeks after I was told it would arrive!


----------



## Gioclone (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks guys and gals for sharing your experiences.

About a month ago I contacted them about buying transfers and confronted them about it trying to give them the benefit of a doubt. We'll I was told the same story you guys are repeating. I was told many excuses like the doggie eat my homework. 

Even tho I had read about them and the experience, I decided to order, I needed to stockup for a family project.

Well the individual I talked to was talking to me via email while I was placing the order. I placed a few hundred transfers on my cart. WHILE talking to the rep, I placed some more stuff on the cart. AS I WAS TALKING, the CART pricing for my stuff DOUBLED!!!

No lie, it DOUBLED!!!

I asked the rep and he told me that he would enter the order manually on his end but he then ignored my emails and I ended Using Speci.... Gra.... and others to order the stuff.

I am more then willing to give some needed or misunderstood soul the benefit of a doubt, but business dictates that you act professionally.

My assessment is that New Milford has acted like it was written in the past post. Same cat, different stripes.

Hey prove me wrong, show me, show us that you can handle my business!!!


----------



## Sonali (Nov 27, 2007)

I myself am having problems with newmilford. Im a regular customer and i would like to remain so, only if my emails get a response on time and the details of the status of my order are provided! I ordered for sample sheets a month ago, mentioning that its an urgent order, but I have not received them yet! I have been very understanding about the backorder problems mentioned by Bob, but my patience is running out now!


----------



## LAUSD (Aug 28, 2009)

Sonali said:


> I myself am having problems with newmilford. Im a regular customer and i would like to remain so, only if my emails get a response on time and the details of the status of my order are provided! I ordered for sample sheets a month ago, mentioning that its an urgent order, but I have not received them yet! I have been very understanding about the backorder problems mentioned by Bob, but my patience is running out now!


Just to let you know, Bob was eventually able to set up my order and get it out to me. It did take time, a long time, but my problem was rectified. I was not aware that there were still issues with them.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

For anyone that didn't receive and order file a charge back with your credit card company and report it as fraud. I have never been refused a charge back when I didn't receive an item I ordered online.


----------



## dtodj43 (Jul 21, 2009)

*vendor lack of response*

Has any one had any problems with 
*New Milford Photo.*

I ordered product before Thanks giving was sent wrong product, and as of to this posting I have been avoided emailed several time with no answers. Just a heads up use Best Blanks or T-ShirtsSupplies forget New Milford


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: vendor lack of response*

search the forum...there are many post regarding New Milford..both the original owners..John I think...and the reborn company..most are not very complimentary...


----------



## lowride1969 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have to say that this man Bob Schultz told me nothing but lies one after another. I can´t believe the amount of people like me that had problems with him, and still pretend to run a business. I HARDLY DO NOT RECOMMEND to buy anything from him.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

There are too many good companies out there supplying the same products and services for anyone to have to put up with a bad supplier like this one.

It looks like it is time to dump them and move on


----------



## lowride1969 (Jan 22, 2010)

It´s true, I´m only like to prevent other customers.


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I purchased my jpss from Creative Transfers at .75 cents per sheet with very fast delivery &
great service.


----------



## lowride1969 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks for the information


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

lowride1969 said:


> thanks for the information


Your welcome.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Shop around. It can be had cheaper than that. Remember to sign up with good suppliers because they will email coupon codes and you can get big breaks during good sales.


----------



## guest25413 (Oct 19, 2007)

I am a having a terrible experience with New Milford Photo.

I see from the thread searches that they had some problems in the past and a man named John was a member who was responding to complaints.

I am dealing with a fellow named Bob Schulz who seems incompetent. I order $56 worth of transfer paper on 12/4/09 and have only received excuses.

Any idea how to get him to fulfill my order?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

bobbimcmullen said:


> Any idea how to get him to fulfill my order?


No, not sure there is a way to get someone to fill an order if they won't/don't. 

But there are the other normal recourses if you are "done" with the transaction, like, canceling the unshipped order and asking for a refund, and if refund does not come forth, dispute with your credit card for non-shipment.


----------



## Bob New Milford (Jul 17, 2009)

We have heard all the criticism on here and and deciding how to address moving forward. We have some obvious operational issues.

Anyway, here is the refund.
[email protected].

Receipt
Ship To
Bob Schultz
27 Holland Ave
White Plains, NY 10603
United States
Seller Information
[email protected]

Transaction ID: 3XA54133V7187054J	Placed on Feb 23, 2010
Item	Options	Quantity	Amount
Goods 1	$56.92
Subtotal:	$56.92 USD


----------



## Bob New Milford (Jul 17, 2009)

lowride1969 said:


> thanks for the information


Just wanted to follow up on this order. This customer is from Argentina and on his order his country was listed as Spain as listed below in our web logs.

We screwed up by sending item to Spain not once but 2x after he corrected us. We are still trying to fix



11/23/2009, 10:16 - Requests (http/https request) URL: http://production.shippingapis.com/ShippingAPI.dll
Request: array ( 'API' => 'IntlRate', 'XML' => ' 6 0 package Spain ', )
11/23/2009, 10:14 - Orders (create) Order: # 150 

Bob


----------



## lowride1969 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bob New Milford said:


> Just wanted to follow up on this order. This customer is from Argentina and on his order his country was listed as Spain as listed below in our web logs.
> 
> We screwed up by sending item to Spain not once but 2x after he corrected us. We are still trying to fix
> 
> ...


I have just send him the cart where it says ARGENTINA.



I hope this men will not continue sub-estimating me.


----------



## Bob New Milford (Jul 17, 2009)

This was from previous order not this particular order but no need to hash out here. We will correct


----------



## lowride1969 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bob New Milford said:


> This was from previous order not this particular order but no need to hash out here. We will correct


Yes it was for this order, that I´ve being waiting for "3 months" so stop telling lies.


----------



## Bob New Milford (Jul 17, 2009)

The order number in question was 150. This is not that order


----------



## lowride1969 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bob New Milford said:


> The order number in question was 150. This is not that order


That number is random. If someone cares I can start posting our personal correspondence so you can see what kind of person I´m dealing with.


----------



## Sonali (Nov 27, 2007)

I would really like to see how my order is handled now. My order was placed on 11th of January and he was to ship it to me in India as it wasnt sent out on time to the US address. All I get to hear from Bob(after sending him multiple emails) is tht the order was sent out. He asks me yesterday if I still am in India or the US!

I will wait for just 24 hours to receive any kind of intimation of the order being sent or any tracking information. This is really too much now. Customers cant be taken for granted like this. 

He has the full address, constant reminders from me to send the orders. No information is missing, so I wonder what excuse he has this time? I just might be forced to dispute the transaction.


----------



## Bob New Milford (Jul 17, 2009)

We are shipping the item to india for the 2nd time our cost. I wish people on here would give the whole story. 

The order was placed and supposed to be delivered to a US address. The timing didn't work out (she was leaving)so offered to ship to india on our cost.

At this point what can i do...i'll just keep eating crow on this forum. But take complaints with grain of salt...we do hundreds of orders a week. When they go right...they aren't posting here to say great job. They do however thank me on the phone and via email...so i know we must do SOME things right

For example...outside of this order with this person...she has ordered before without incident...why would we pick a sample order to suddenly screw them... makes no sense


----------



## Sonali (Nov 27, 2007)

The order was placed for a US address and I mentioned at the time of order tht we have just 5 days for delivery. I didnt get any mail regarding the order, it wasnt sent out at all with no intimation about it. So I asked you to cancel it and you offered to send it across to me in India as the reason for delay was at your end. Almost 2 months, the order has not been delivered. It takes hardly 10 days for anything to come across to India even if its normal courier. Just because you offered to send it at your cost does not mean that you can send it as and when you like. Besides I have paid part of the postal charges. 

Immaterial of how many orders you send out and when, I have had to wait for a week or more for my questions to be answered, and when they are, its incomplete! Also, it does not take almost 2 months for you to give me a tracking number or any information of when the order was sent out. That was all I have been asking for since the last month.

I have been very patient, but now please lets just get over with this order, and move on.


----------



## Bob New Milford (Jul 17, 2009)

We typically don't ship much to india and the tracking the PO provides is useless. I will use a different method this time


----------



## Sonali (Nov 27, 2007)

Does that mean the order has not been sent out yet?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

THREAD NOTE:

While the forum is a great place for folks to provide feedback on their experiences with suppliers, the good as well as the bad, the forum is not a place to conduct business and directly resolve customer service issues. 

Providing feedback and status updates about an ongoing situation is much different from working the actual resolutions out "in" the threads.

Please handle all communications and correspondence between the parties, including credits and shipping notifications, etc, through the company's own website or email communications, not the threads.

Once the situation progresses and there are UPDATES to the situation, please do feel free to update the thread with the status of the situation for the rest of the members. 

Best wishes to all involved for a friendly, mutually agreeable resolution.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

lowride1969 said:


> We have heard all the criticism on here and and deciding how to address moving forward. We have some obvious operational issues.
> 
> Anyway, here is the refund.
> 
> ...


Was this directed at me? I'm sorry. I don't understand the comment. Please elaborate.

For the record, this forum has quite a few buyers and suppliers participating in the threads. While most transactions go very smoothly, furthering good relations and good will, some transactions do not go smoothly. While no one ever feels good about that, the forum historically shies away from being a platform for the actual resolving of the customer service issues that may arise. The forum is a place to learn and share about everything t-shirt, not hosting customer service issues directly.

Sharing one's experiences with suppliers is a great benefit to the forum, good and bad experiences, but the forum could quickly become diluted with customer service issue threads if they began to play out here instead of privately. 

As I stated, I do not understand your post or comment, or if it was even directed at me... but I am trying to elaborate since I was the person quoted. 

If you have any further comments or concerns, please feel free to let me know. If there is something someone does not understand, please feel free to ask...

But in the future, these posts that are direct information regarding refunds, shipments, correspondence, etc, should remain private and status updates - you know - the bullets - end results, lack of results - positive or negative resolution - please feel free to post that information, with our thanks. 

Have a great day. Again, the door is open for questions.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with Kelly. This thread has gone on long enough and should probably be closed. There is enough posts over the last 14 months to provide adequate notice to anyone that is willing to put in an order in with this company. It is important to note that I am not stating whether someone should or should not buy from them. But carrying on a customer service issue like this is not what this educational forum is about in my opinion. Hopefully, Rodney will close this thread. 

Just my opinion,

Mark


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

sure we are interested in closing this...you have stated your opinion...they stated theirs...anything else should be between the parties directly as Kelly stated. I don't always agree with Kelly but in this instance I do..


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

lowride1969 said:


> As I see for this and other comments you make you are directly interested in close the post.


Hernan,

In 14 months, I have made one post in this thread and it had nothing to do with NMP. I have no vested interest in this company and I have never bought anything from them. My vested interest is only to help provide a positive online learning environment for new people coming into our industry. I have no problem with you letting other garment decorators know that a certain level of customer service is not being provided by a company. That is perfectly fine. But you did that several posts ago. Move on. Find another supplier and get over it. It happens in business all the time.

I view people into two categories: 1) people that solve problems and 2) people that point out problems. Your money has been refunded. Why you waited 3 months to get something tells me you are more focused on #2 than solving your own business problem - getting the supplies you need. For this reason, I openly expressed my desire for this thread to be closed because it adds nothing more to create a positive learning environment. 

Mark


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

lowride1969 said:


> Dear Mr. Kelly:
> There is no justice when you use it only one way, you had erase the only way I have to prove this men lies, but you don´t erase the information about the refund he post. That is what I´m trying you to see.


Dear Hernan,

I erased nothing. No posts have been deleted. None. 

But please let me address a few issues here:

1. No supplier is supposed to post direct customer service related correspondence in the forum. That's not what the forum was designed for nor it's intended purpose. Customer service correspondence should actually be happening "between'' the two parties off-board. 

So, really, that should not have happened, but I do not know if Bob is aware of that or not. Not that big of a deal. My ''THREAD NOTE" should clear that up well enough. 

2. When I saw the posts by Bob, they were already responded to by the respective members they were addressing (take note of bobbiemcmullens "thanks" click under Bob's post.)

3. BobbiMcmullen, Sonali, you and the rest of the forum members are free to, and welcome to, post your experiences with this and/or any other supplier. 

4. But *if* anyone would start addressing the supplier directly asking for resolution to take place in the threads, we'd kindly ask you not to do that in the threads, and ask you to contact the supplier directly via their provided contacts.


Despite a sometimes mistaken belief that the forum is moderated with a heavy hand, it is not. First order of business is to remove as little as possible. We also take a "wait and see" approach in moderating. Both of which I have done. I have removed nothing, took a wait and see approach. 

The customer service posts do not belong in the thread. Going back and removing those that were already transpired and finished would accomplish very little directly.

When I returned a few days later, there was almost an entire new page of customer service related posts, and those posts were beginning to escalate in nature. 

It was time to step in and that is what I did. Hence, the "THREAD NOTE". 

A very mild way of moderating by asking folks to please adhere to the forum rules and take the customer service posts, and correspondence to the proper place.


By removing nothing and adding a 'THREAD NOTE" - if anything, I probably "under" moderated this thread. Though I have heard these claims before, and yet again, I still do not understand cries that there has been an injustice, or I have been unfair. 


But, now that the 'THREAD NOTE'' has been put in place, we do respectfully ask that any member's who are customers of New Milford Photo, whether Bob be the owner or anyone else in the future if it comes to that, that the actual customer service issues be handled "off board" and merely the updates and feedback be put into the threads. 

Lastly, the thread does not need to be closed. 
If the service at New Milford Photo improves and does so consistently, those forum members who are also customers will have this thread to come back to to report good experiences. If NMP changes their track record, this thread will reflect that, and that could be a good thing for the forum members, bc many people do and did like buying from NMP. 

Please Note: 
ANY further questions for me regarding this thread can be PM'd to me, in private. 
No more off topic posts in this thread, please. 
It dilutes the value of the thread for those looking for feedback on NMP and their service record at the current time. 

Thanks.


----------



## DogPound71 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well you had a problem I also have a promblen I order my JPSS almost two weeks ago and still not recieve the paper. I have called to she why and I did speak to John abd he said I will recieve it by this Thurday, well Thurday is here and gown and no paper. And now I can not get a hold to any one from this company. I told them on email they have until Monday night to contact me or I blogg bad customer services on their part and then contact my bank!!! This is the first time dealing with this company and my last. You have put the exclumation point on about being worry of this company!!!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I do not understand?

Please help me to understand the difference between reporting the facts and bashing.......?

I like threads like this so as to be able to see how a company handles problems....but I do not enjoy bashing.
Since everyone has their own "bashing meter" and bashing to one might not be bashing to another, can someone give me some scenarios as to what is bashing and what is not....???


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

> I do not understand?
> 
> Please help me to understand the difference between reporting the facts and bashing.......?
> 
> ...



This thread is very helpful to past customers of NMP like myself. I used to get great deals and service when times were good there. The sales on the dark papers I use could not be beat. I, myself, know I am uncomfortable placing an order until these reports stop rolling in. I say that purely as a past customer. Right now, I can't tell if the problem is now mainly with international orders or not... but... the point is... 

This thread is my only way of knowing what is happening there.

This thread will naturally close itself as people no longer have issues with their orders. 

It seems that simple to me.

Bashing:

Posting feedback on poor service in and of itself is Not Bashing. It's simply saying "This is what happened with my order. It didn't, or isn't, going well."

But, trying to get satisfaction from the supplier by using forum threads is not in line with the spirit of the forum. To go on rants about a company, in the same thread over and over, or in multiple threads on the forum is more in line with what might be considered bashing. When suppliers and customers start posting details of private messages and pm's, we are in a new place that does no one any good.

_Most of us have seen the US Screen posts, or individuals who go from thread to thread, only to bad mouth a supplier. While that is undesirable, what is much more helpful is one post, in the proper thread, stating your experience is enough to let people know what's up, and if there is a resolution at the end, that's also very helpful to the reading membership.
_

And yes, everyone should remember, and I think most of us do, for every negative post, there could be 10 or 100 (random numbers) satisfied customers out there that we don't hear from.

It's up to us as the readers to discriminate how much negative feedback we are comfortable with.


If there is a post that readers see that they feel are "bashing" please, hit the report bad post button and send it in to the mod team for review and moderation if need be. That goes for any post, not just toward a supplier, but from supplier to customer or member to member. 

Your help is really appreciated. 


_These posts discussing the thread purpose itself really drives the thread off course, and really diminishes the value of the thread's purpose.

Again, any further comments regarding the thread itself, can be sent to me or Rodney via PM or forum feedback. 

May the thread return to it's intended topic. 
_


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks Kelly...that really helped me...as well as many others I am sure! 

I too used to purchase from NMP - when John owned it - and for the most part my _few_ orders went simi-smoothly. 
I did have to call him a few times to say _"hey...is my order on the way?"_ and he was always very nice and congenial to me. AND I did always - _finally_ - receive my orders.
My very last order from NMP took too long to complete so I decided to take my business elsewhere until all of the "kinks" got worked out. (AND I found better service & prices at tshirtsupplies.com )

I have not purchased from the new owner - Bob - as of yet.
Maybe I should so as to see the shipping time to Florida as well as to take NMP up on some of their great sales! 
I will update this thread if I do.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

As sometimes happens on the forum, and we try to avoid, there is a duplicate discussion regarding NMP's service in another thread. I have since closed the thread, dropped a link to this thread into it and am going to cross drop a link to that thread. The last page or so of the closed thread has people's experiences posted in it, so as always, in an effort to keep all information handy and accessible to the members, here is a cross link for you:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t66535.html


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok....now I am confused!!! LOL (I have the FLU so my brain is running on S-L-O-W mode...please bare w/ me) 

Is the above link the thread that is going to be THE NMP thread?
...this thread that I am writing n now the one closed?

(sorry Kel)


----------



## DogPound71 (Jul 7, 2009)

*I got JIPPED!!! from a transfer paper Vender*

I will not go into detail I will just let everyone read my letter for Newmilfordphoto.com: Let me know if any one else have or had a problem. I wont bash I let my letter do the taken for me. It goes a little somethin like dis...

​Dear Newmilfordphoto

I bought two sizes of JPSS last week 2-17-10, and still have not received my order. I called this week on 2-23-10 and the gentleman told me it will be out this Thursday 2-25-10, Well, I called this morning 4 times and left messages to call me bake for I still have not received my order. This is my 1st order I did with this company and it will be my last if I do not get the customer service that I need and want. I have been patient and calm throughout this week. I have order for t-shirts that I can not do. I have not have money to throw away. My order number is 437. All I want to notification or track number of my order so I can contact the post office. I did priority mail. I also did an order with another company the same day as I did with this company and I have already received and is using their product. Both companies are on the East coast. So what is the problem? Like I said this will be my last order if this is not corrected. Also I will inform people from T-shirt forums and other blogs, network to be worry of your business. And if I have to I will contact my bank and inform them that my money has been taken and I have not reiceved my product that I purchased from this company. 


Please correct this manner. Like I said I am calm and patient. I need and want information about my purschased ASAP! that is all, but if I do not get in contact with anyone from this company by Monday night I will contact a higher authorities about this situation Thank you and have a productive day.

Lajuana Thompson



order #437

I am still waiting for my paper 3-3-2010


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: I got JIPPED!!! from a transfer paper Vender*

Lajuana. There are several others that sell this product. Check out the Preferred Vendor list on the left side of this page.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: I got JIPPED!!! from a transfer paper Vender*

Proworld has great service, I've also ordered from Coastal Business Supply a couple of times with no issues.


----------



## DogPound71 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: I got JIPPED!!! from a transfer paper Vender*

Thanks for the response. I have going to this web site for almost a year, and finally gave them a try. Oh boy, what a hassle, I hope I either get my monwy back or my product.I have X'ed this companycompany.


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: I got JIPPED!!! from a transfer paper Vender*



DogPound71 said:


> Thanks for the response. I have going to this web site for almost a year, and finally gave them a try. Oh boy, what a hassle, I hope I either get my monwy back or my product.I have X'ed this companycompany.


Lajuana, sorry to hear about your situation. First off, I would suggest that you call your bank and advise of this situation so you can get the funds reversed and placed back into your account. If you paid via Paypal, open a dispute. Then you can get your funds reversed back to you.

Second, like several other members of this forum have suggested, you can order this product from other vendors. I have order this paper from Coastal and ProWorld. In both cases received my orders on time.


----------



## DogPound71 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for everyone who responded to m complaint. Well I finally an email form BoB and he tld me he had family emergency. And he emailed mt my confirmation number I went to the post office it had not arrived yet, but if and when it arrived I will leave him a nice message but I will not be his customer anymore. He is either a one or two man project that can not handle the amount of customers. I did though call my bank and made a compliant, I will call the bank and drop the compliant if I get my order.


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: I got JIPPED!!! from a transfer paper Vender*



Pwear said:


> Proworld has great service, I've also ordered from Coastal Business Supply a couple of times with no issues.


I agree, Proworld is one of the best, very friendly and easy people to deal with.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: I got JIPPED!!! from a transfer paper Vender*

Why are people still ordering from here? This thread here is a BIG RED FLAG..


----------



## shirtguy (Apr 21, 2006)

Never order from them again! Still waiting on a refund. They suck at customer service.


----------



## lowride1969 (Jan 22, 2010)

I want to share with all of you my fourth month anniversary since NMP stole me $276.
Thank you.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

lowride1969 said:


> I want to share with all of you my fourth month anniversary since NMP stole me $276.
> Thank you.


How did you pay them?


----------



## lowride1969 (Jan 22, 2010)

Girlzndollz said:


> How did you pay them?


Pay Pal, but after 45 days they can´t escalate a claim.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

lowride1969 said:


> Pay Pal, but after 45 days they can´t escalate a claim.


Paypal via a credit card or Paypal via a direct link to your checking or savings (ie: Bank) ?? 

What was the source funding? Funds you had "in" Paypal?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

For any one who pays via Paypal and the funding source is your credit card.... please remember this:

If it is past the time that Paypal will take action, you are not left without any recourse. 

Submit a dispute directly with your credit card company, they will refund your money when it is shown the material did not ship.

I've done this. It was also 4 months into the transaction. Paypal and Ebay were way out of the picture by then. I could not even leave her bad feedback, but my credit card company was very accommodating.

Whatever card you paid, grab the 800 number off of the statement and call them directly.

On a side note: That is one major reason I do not use "banking accounts" (either checking or savings) for Paypal transactions as the funding source.

My bank has refunded money to my account due to fraud, but I do not know if they will cover something like a situation where it is claimed a merchant did not ship.

Credit cards usually provide this protection. In fact, I "shop" for cards with great benefits like "zero liability" in case of fraud or trouble. Some cards have a $50 kind of deductible, where you are still responsible for the first $50, but they will cover/reimburse the rest. 

When Paypal fails, go directly to the credit card company.  Best wishes.


----------



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> For any one who pays via Paypal and the funding source is your credit card.... please remember this:
> 
> If it is past the time that Paypal will take action, you are not left without any recourse.
> 
> ...


When it comes to using debit cards with the credit card logos, it really depends on the bank in regards to getting your money bank. This is why I highly recommend if you do business like this with a debit card with the credit card logo, make sure you deal with a major bank. If you are dealing with some small community bank that offers this kind of card but has like 3 branches in total, getting your money back may be difficult. If it is a sizable bank, they tend to have the same policies as the credit card companies. I deal with Chase band and M & t Bank. I had a problem with my card an hotel in Vegas that was hitting my account for days I was not there. I did stay there but paid for EVERYTHING in advance. I called Chase and M & T. They took it to them. Return my money in full within 24 hours and demanded the hotel submit proof. When they came up with their bullshyt proof, I gave the bank mine. No way I could be in a Vegas hotel and working in NJ at the same time. After a month, that was the last I heard of it.


----------



## kyastic (Jun 2, 2010)

I have had the worst customer experience with New Milford Photo. I have been trying to get a refund since November 09. I have been getting the run around from Bob for months. Not returning calls, not answering the phone, false promises. All with no apology.

Has anyone had any success in getting a refund? If so how? I have been calling 888-285-6998 and 860-488-9195 and all I get is the answering machine. Any advice other than small claims court?


----------



## lowride1969 (Jan 22, 2010)

kyastic said:


> I have had the worst customer experience with New Milford Photo. I have been trying to get a refund since November 09. I have been getting the run around from Bob for months. Not returning calls, not answering the phone, false promises. All with no apology.
> 
> Has anyone had any success in getting a refund? If so how? I have been calling 888-285-6998 and 860-488-9195 and all I get is the answering machine. Any advice other than small claims court?


After six month of waiting I received the item from NMP ,
and it was not what I had purchased... so I hope you have better luck.


----------



## Larry B (Sep 24, 2010)

I just had a delayed shipment and a difficult time getting through to find out what was happining to make it late. I have gotten 60% of my supplies from John (in the old days) and Bob since the sale of the company. I feel the frustration from some in this thread about NMP because I have been there on occasion, too. But then I think of how many years of valued service I recieved at New Milford and my patience comes back immediately. I am still in love with the product (blue/red grid) and the constant special promotions that have kept my cost down (hugely). Now that my business is growing I need BOTH savings and fast service. I hope NMP stays as good as they were in the past.


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Wish I had found and read this post before I ordered from them. I placed an order for IronAll light ink jet transfer paper, because I wanted to contour cut some transfers that could be applied with a hand iron.

First the order did not ship when it was supposed to, when I called after waiting the time poseted on their web site for shipment, I was told that IronAll light ink jet transfer paper was out of stock and on backorder.

So I asked them what they had that would replace IronAll light ink jet transfer paper, (reply --- JET PRO SS) WITHOUT CHECKING THE FORUM, I said ship the JET PRO SS.

Order finally arrived, no instructions for hand iron application. 

I emailed New Milford Photo, asking them to please send instructions how to hand iron apply JET PRO SS, no reply to email.

Next another phone call to New Milford Photo, requesting hand iron application instructions JET PRO SS, while I was on the phone with New Milford Photo, Iwas told that he, (can't remember the name was emailing the iron application instructions JET PRO SS, as he talked to me.

The call was placed around 1:00pm CST, it is now 5:28pm, still no instructions, if there where any to begin with. 

My fault for not checking the forum

I'm just glad I can still use the JET PRO SS.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

If you are still in need of pressing instruction using hand iron here is the link to a PDF file:

[media]http://www.neenah.com/technical/heattransfer/pdf/product/Jet%20Pro%20SS.pdf[/media]


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Lnfortun said:


> If you are still in need of pressing instruction using hand iron here is the link to a PDF file:
> 
> [media]http://www.neenah.com/technical/heattransfer/pdf/product/Jet%20Pro%20SS.pdf[/media]


Big thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

